# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Student Zone >  education

## samia_qk

i think that women should be educated..since they are smarter

----------


## Khawar

smarter???????? intresting eh.

i've been thinking that both r equal but thanks for adding to my info that women r smarter.

----------


## sachintendulkar

Of course woman are smarter......

----------


## Kainaat

Well, everyone is smart in some fields and not so smart in some, so I do not think we can say women are smarter, but yes, they should be educated, so their next generations are also educated  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

> i think that women should be educated..since they are smarter


your stance itself eliminates all doubts about the smartness of women. 

élitism at it's max, I must say. :ye;

----------


## swtsoni143

I think samia_qk is right about women being educated...but i cant agree with her statement saying women are smarter....
I believe women should be educated since they are the ones who spend more time with children...their education will be more useful.

----------


## jr064

don't think women r necessarily smarter overall. men and women are smarter in their own respective areas. sure, women should be educated.

----------


## chalir

Education is everything one can carry with them and no one can take it away from!
Its a part of our life!
reading is the best invention!!! and good medicen

----------


## amitrajv

ok

----------


## quintocent

kk coming to the topic again........Education is the most important thing in life no matter if we do not go to skool...we learn on each and every part of life......

----------


## quintocent

kk coming to the topic again........Education is the most important thing in life no matter if we do not go to skool...we learn on each and every part of life......rest of the information abt topic i ll give later onn

----------

